# LOOKING FOR OLD RIDING SCHOOL PONIES - CMRC



## DayleAshley (18 April 2012)

I use to work and ride at Cobham Manor Riding Centre in Bearstead, Kent. I left when it was bought from the previous owners in 2005. I would love to know what happened to ANY of the riding school horses/ponies. If anyone knows anything about what happened to any of them please please get in touch, would love to know what happened to the ponies I grew up with.


----------



## spike123 (18 April 2012)

A friend has Gizzy( gizmo) affectionately known as Wiz on loan


----------



## DayleAshley (18 April 2012)

Wow how's he now? Was such a good lad. Any pictures? Sorry to ask


----------



## spike123 (18 April 2012)

He is ok. I will point my friend in the direction of this thread so she can add pics if she chooses to. If she okays it but doesn't want to post on here herself I will ask her if she has some pics she doesn't mind sharing with you


----------



## DayleAshley (18 April 2012)

That's brilliant thank you


----------



## spike123 (18 April 2012)

She has said it is ok for me to share her pics of him with you on here. Haven't posted pics for a long time so fingers crossed I get it right lol


----------



## DayleAshley (18 April 2012)

Omg bless him, so good to c he's happy healthy! Thank u so much


----------



## Sussexbythesea (22 April 2012)

I used to ride at CMRC and I remember Gizzy he was only a youngster when I rode him - would have been around 1998 - 2001. Horses I remember are Sky, Peanut, Linnet, Rosie, Abby, Oliver but my memory is going. There was a lovely liver chestnut cob whose name escapes me - I think he might have been owned by the same person as Gizzy. You couldn't carry a whip or do anything like take your coat off on top of him as he would panic and bolt. I can't say I know where any are though except Abby was sold to one of the girls and unfortunately suffered an accident and was pts. I think Rosie was very old and pts as well. 

I might have known you Ashley - I used to ride in Lisa's lessons on a Thursday evening and then the group of us would go down to the Black Horse for a drink afterwards. I shared a horse called Gem and then Pele for a while before buying another of my own.


----------



## DayleAshley (22 April 2012)

I wasn't in lisas lesson so doubt I knew you. I know linnet was pts whilst still at cmrc. I believe sky was sold when the yard was bought.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (22 April 2012)

I know you were not in Lisa's lesson because I know the people and am still friends with most of them but you said you worked there so I assumed I probably came across you at some point. I remember Tara, Vicky and Rene and Sian in the office.


----------



## DayleAshley (15 May 2012)

bump


----------

